# GNC Sucks.



## plouffe (Dec 10, 2003)

Yeah. I hate GNC.  That place don't have shit, it is overpriced as hell ; and in order to pay somewhat reasonible ( shitty ) prices, you gotta buy a 20$ gold card. I think GNC is a bunch of bullshit. What you think of it?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2003)

I think this is a useless thread.  Post whore!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 10, 2003)

Well considering the fact GNC sells a 5 lb container of Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey for $44.95, and I can get it at 1fast400 or Power Nutrition for $25, yes they suck.


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2003)

GNC does NOT suck!!!


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2003)

*They Fu****G BLOW!!!!!*


----------



## Jay-B (Dec 10, 2003)

yes, yes it dose suck. and i have on of those stupid gold cards


----------



## plouffe (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I think this is a useless thread.  Post whore!




yeah i know. I want alot of responses like GoPro  I'm jealous!


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 10, 2003)

And what's the point in any of this.



Shop there if you like them. Go elsewhere if you don't.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 10, 2003)

The point as I see it is that some may not realize how overpriced GNC is.

Buyer beware.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey Dante!  I just noticed you are now a Moderator.  Cool!


----------



## tomas101 (Dec 10, 2003)

in the boca raton center u get 30% off on gold cards...thats not bad...i get 30 b/c i'm an employee..and yes they suck


----------



## andyo (Dec 11, 2003)

are you just now figuring that out?


----------



## Rob_NC (Dec 11, 2003)

Seems like pretty common knowledge to me.


----------



## Pumped300 (Dec 11, 2003)

old news.....
But true!


----------



## Marble (Dec 12, 2003)

Yeah id have to say GNC is overpriced but the thing people dont realize is that if you order offline, you still have to pay shipping and handling, and wait, and if it doesnt work your fucked, if you shop at GNC the gold card eventually will pay for itself and theres no shipping, u dont have to wait 3 days - a week to get your stuff, and theres people there to help you (70% dont know jack shit) that and alot of times if shit doesnt work they will give you some money back or that kind of shit. i dont really have a preference, i stop at GNC and then if they dont have what i need i go online, its all in the preference.


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyPaul *_
> The point as I see it is that some may not realize how overpriced GNC is.
> 
> Buyer beware.



Good point, indeed 

BTW---thanks!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 13, 2003)

I wonder if GNC will be able to compete in the long run with internet companies offering their products are half the price.  What happens when people realize they have have their items in a couple days by ordering online and save a bundle, plus have a greater selection?

As is, I hardly ever see anybody at the GNC in the mall, but people must still go there for some reason as its still is business.


----------



## denisonbaseball (Jun 12, 2008)

I am a former employee of the General Nutrition Center. I was recently let go for selling to many third-party product (NaNo Vapor, Nano Halo, Aplodan, ProNos...products that actually work). I was one of those employee's that was trained to sell the most expensive (so-called premium products...these products are graded on average percentage towards daily sales); if these numbers are not met you are liable to be terminated! I am writing this only to give my personal opinion on GNC.
1.) Their product are OVER-PRICED
2.) Their products DO NOT WORK, have tried them all...Wheybolic 60 is the only exception
3.) Sales representatives for the company do not know white from black. ex: customer came in and wanted a pre-work out energy boost (non creatine)...most knowledgeable person in the store MANAGER showed the bodybuilder Creatine 189. If you know anything about the product you would understand that it is a time release, and not meant for people in competition due to excessive bloating!
4.) My last complaint is on a more personal level...my manager took almost a month off for personal reasons. I was called into work 4 hours early with food-poisoning when I had attempted to call off.

My overall opinion on the GNC Brand is that it is all over-rated junk. Anyone that spends money at their local GNC (other than multi's) has been squandered into purchasing items that will only help company numbers and not the happiness of the customer.

GNC's Overall Goals....Posted In Back Room
1.) Customer Happiness (aka manipulate customers as much as possible)
2.) SHAREHOLDER HAPPINESS (aka this is all we care about and will do WHATEVER it takes to make them money!)

If you do decide to go into GNC and purchase your product...do it at a military base and know exactly what you want prior to entering the store.
If by chance you live around the Beavercreek area in Ohio and visit the Fairfield Mall GNC...buy NOTHING NOTHING NOTHING from the over-weight manager that smells up something horrible and doesn't have the slightest clue as to what the products do and their effects. This woman will read you off every ingredient labeled on the product but when it comes to first hand knowledge of GNC...90% of employee's are overweight, have not used half the product they try to squander into your home.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 12, 2008)

denisonbaseball said:


> GNC's Overall Goals....Posted In Back Room
> 1.) Customer Happiness (aka manipulate customers as much as possible)
> 2.) SHAREHOLDER HAPPINESS (aka this is all we care about and will do WHATEVER it takes to make them money!)



1.) I have to assume that you added the part about "manipulate as much as possible", as far as customer happiness, that should be ANY store's #1 goal, so they got that one right.

2.) Don't understand this one as GNC's are all franchises?

thanks for the disgruntled x-employee post though.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2008)

Dante B. said:


> And what's the point in any of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Shop there if you like them. Go elsewhere if you don't.



I know this is an old thread....but I hate responses like this.

How about, if you dont have something clever, witty, or even argumentative to the subject at hand, then why dont YOU go some where else.

(I know this guy doesnt come on here often)


----------



## tomuchgear (Jun 12, 2008)

eh if you order bulk online the shipping really is not that bad. i like gnc for when i run out of some thing stupid like rtds or some thing. for the most part ya i dont like em. way to freaking overpriced.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 12, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I know this is an old thread....but I hate responses like this.
> 
> How about, if you dont have something clever, witty, or even argumentative to the subject at hand, then why dont YOU go some where else.
> 
> (I know this guy doesnt come on here often)



yeah, but it's true...why bitch about the prices at GNC, are they the ONLY place you can by supps? if you don't want top pay their prices go some where else.


----------



## kiko (Jun 12, 2008)

GNC isn't that bad. Sometimes you can get great bargains like Muscle Milk Light for $8 or ON Classic Whey (5 lbs.) for $13. They reduced the prices of products when they're close to expire.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2008)

Prince said:


> yeah, but it's true...why bitch about the prices at GNC, are they the ONLY place you can by supps? if you don't want top pay their prices go some where else.



In Gainesville, there are no hole in the wall shops!  In my home town, there are 3 I can immediately think of that have similar prices to our sponsors here.

I am forced to go to GNC or Vitamin World.  Obviously, I chose VC.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 13, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I know this is an old thread....but I hate responses like this.
> 
> How about, if you dont have something clever, witty, or even argumentative to the subject at hand, then why dont YOU go some where else.
> 
> (I know this guy doesnt come on here often)



He used to, and was a mod at one point


----------



## KelJu (Jun 13, 2008)

KelJu's no bullshit unbiased GNC Review:


Their best energy stacks sucked donkey dick. I was buying better stuff at gas stations that was a quarter of the price, and 4 times as strong.

Their whey is over-priced, but at least it was quality stuff. 

Their nitrous oxide products were in-fucking-believably over priced, and over hyped. 

Their sales staff didn't help me find what I asked for. They tried to sell me something that I wasn't asking for. I didn't ask for recommendations, I asked where an item was. This pissed me off so bad that I simply walked out. 

They have massive overhead which will be passed on to the customer on all products. I like the online supp dealers as their business model is more customer service oriented. They sale you what you ask for, not what they want to dupe you into buying. 


So, in a nutshell: do your research before hand. Know what you need, and find a good online seller. GNC is overpriced, sales oriented, and often times selling crappy products.


----------



## MuscleSportMag (Jun 13, 2008)

*Vitamin SHoppe*

Personally, I prefer The Vitamin Shoppe over GNC. Most of these places are pretty much the same, but the variety at TVS is better to me.


----------



## Matt Taylor (Jun 13, 2008)

I never liked GNC either because they were very expensive. Does anyone have an opinion on bodybuilder.com?


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Jun 18, 2008)

Matt Taylor said:


> I never liked GNC either because they were very expensive. Does anyone have an opinion on bodybuilder.com?




Why not give us a try.  We have a great selection and great prices.  Also we are always available for questions by phone.  Please just click phone orders button on our site for phone numbers,

WWW.SBMuscle.com


----------



## jpolito830 (Jun 19, 2008)

I cannot stand GNC...I have no clue how they are in business.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 19, 2008)

SBMUSCLE TEAM said:


> Why not give us a try.  We have a great selection and great prices.  Also we are always available for questions by phone.  Please just click phone orders button on our site for phone numbers,
> 
> WWW.SBMuscle.com



I just ordered from SB, and I was very satisfied. The pricees on your 6lb tubs of muscle milk were good, and fast shipping. 2lb tubs of muscle milk at GNC are the same price as your 6lb tubs. 

I wish everyone would start ordering from reputable online dealers so these GNC stores would just die off.


----------



## joethehammer (Jun 20, 2008)

i fukin agree GNC should shut thier doors they suk


----------



## TheObeseLifter (Jun 21, 2008)

Who went back in time and brought this thread up?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 22, 2008)

I support SB Muscle as well.

Great site, good prices, quick shipping, non-jew like.


----------



## lightweightssm (Jul 2, 2008)

denisonbaseball said:


> I am a former employee of the General Nutrition Center. I was recently let go for selling to many third-party product (NaNo Vapor, Nano Halo, Aplodan, ProNos...products that actually work). I was one of those employee's that was trained to sell the most expensive (so-called premium products...these products are graded on average percentage towards daily sales); if these numbers are not met you are liable to be terminated! I am writing this only to give my personal opinion on GNC.
> 1.) Their product are OVER-PRICED
> 2.) Their products DO NOT WORK, have tried them all...Wheybolic 60 is the only exception
> 3.) Sales representatives for the company do not know white from black. ex: customer came in and wanted a pre-work out energy boost (non creatine)...most knowledgeable person in the store MANAGER showed the bodybuilder Creatine 189. If you know anything about the product you would understand that it is a time release, and not meant for people in competition due to excessive bloating!
> ...



Well what was your premium percent. I believe there is only 4 products in sports supplements that are premiums. I currently work at GNC I'm an Senior Store Manager but I do a whole lot of cross selling between 3rd party products and GNC products. I want my employees to sell 3rd party because I want them to make money. But when it comes to me I am looking out for what is best for the customer. If they want a Nano Vapor, I'll ask them if they take a protein and most of the time you have a jackass who wants to gain mass but doesnt take a protein. Well, I'm really hesitant to sell them the Nano Vapor because they arent getting what they really need. But most of the Premium Products are multivitamins or other things, not just sports supplements. So if you have had a bad experience because your manager is a douche then I am sorry. And GNC is getting better with their prices, just compare it to the online source. You always just have to look at the sales at the time.


----------



## GNCsucks (Nov 18, 2008)

*Unfortunately...*

Unfortunately, I tried tracking sales, but overall - 3rd party product is best bought from else where.  GNC always manages up to screw up savings, and right now the Gold Card feels like a scam card.  I paid $15 for a "years" worth of saving.  But when I really buy is just a few fat burners, I really don't get my $15 worth of savings.  I suppose it benefits GNC sales, but I hardly touch GNC stuff since a lot of the times, I find I get better results from 3rd party brand.  GNC is a old dinosaur that needs to be sold and cleaned out.  Everytime I stepped into my local GNC, it feels like I'm being hounded to renew my card when it doesn't need to be renewed, and I'm forced to listen to sales pitch about GNC products I don't care for.   Seriously... with the economy in the gutter, I don't see how GNC can survive if they continue to screw customers over with their membership card, fees, and red tag sales that are not sales (flip the tags guys!  you'll understand why my Gold Card doesn't save me much when purchasing Hydroxycut Hardcore!)


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 18, 2008)

GNCsucks said:


> Unfortunately, I tried tracking sales, but overall - 3rd party product is best bought from else where.  GNC always manages up to screw up savings, and right now the Gold Card feels like a scam card.  I paid $15 for a "years" worth of saving.  But when I really buy is just a few fat burners, I really don't get my $15 worth of savings.  I suppose it benefits GNC sales, but I hardly touch GNC stuff since a lot of the times, I find I get better results from 3rd party brand.  GNC is a old dinosaur that needs to be sold and cleaned out.  Everytime I stepped into my local GNC, it feels like I'm being hounded to renew my card when it doesn't need to be renewed, and I'm forced to listen to sales pitch about GNC products I don't care for.   Seriously... with the economy in the gutter, I don't see how GNC can survive if they continue to screw customers over with their membership card, fees, and red tag sales that are not sales (flip the tags guys!  you'll understand why my Gold Card doesn't save me much when purchasing Hydroxycut Hardcore!)



Well no, the gold card is for people who think the supplements they read about in the store owned mags and see on t.v. will actually help them lose fat! Or for people who either know no better or don't have anywhere else to go to get big cans of pretty excitingly packaged whey. So they get the card and buy up shit.  I used to have the card but I'm like you. The only thing I get from gnc is caffeine.  The occasional adrenalyn stack or something like that when I don't feel like driving up through the traffic to the vitamin shoppe.  Screw em.  Tell em like I do, No I don't come here often enough for that card.


----------



## zombul (Nov 18, 2008)

If you have internet then GNC is bordering ignorant to use. So many good places online to buy stuff that works. Do a comparison, 

GNC sells Gakic and promises awesome size and strength gains gakic sells for regular price 74.99 sell price 59.99 and even with gold card 47.99. You ask for something for strength and this will be one of the products recomended.Gakic is shit.

Online at www.sbmuscle.com a muscle and strength building product i recomend is MDrol 24.95 plus a few bucks to ship. Now you have a product that works and you saved money. You saved 20 dollars on one purchase and got a GOOD product! Why the hell would you go to gnc. I know those were off beat comparisons but also very true to life .


----------



## hyperlite32 (Nov 18, 2008)

I love GNC, I go in and buy ALL the NEW MUSCLE-TECH products, Like the guy that works there, I am 345lbs of shredded muscle. Just so you know I am kidding.... I do NOT like GNC or muscle-tech... They suck......


----------



## GOtriSports (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah haha, I have a gold card but just in case of emergencies. I buy from Sb muscle almost all the time! 

I just made a purchase at SB muscle that totaled 157$

For fun I check out the price it would be at GNC, it would have cost me about 220$ for the same stuff. That is insane!


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 18, 2008)

GNCsucks said:


> Seriously... with the economy in the gutter, I don't see how GNC can survive if they continue to screw customers over with their membership card



It's retail. There is overhead, and it's costly. It's a publicly traded profit making venture. GNC is doing very well compared to the rest of the economy. 

If you don't like it, don't shop there. Why start an account here just to bitch about this? 

The membership card doesn't screw anyone over. You have the option not to get a Gold Card and not to shop there.

Although it hasn't been anounced, Everyday Gold Card discount will soon be launched.

This has alway baffled me. I don't go the Gap and bitch about paying $80 for a plain polo. Do you get pissed when your McDonalds cashier trys to sell you a combo meal when you know the margain on fries and soda is killer?


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Nov 18, 2008)

wait why is an Animalpak advocate in ironmagazineforums.com  lol


----------



## kamatchi (Nov 20, 2008)

Vitamin Shoppe is great. THey have discounted items and carry a variety of brands. I am able to get the manager to price match products for me off the internet. GNC will not do that around here. Plus GNC is way overpriced on items.


----------



## zombul (Nov 20, 2008)

Fn gap always trying to rip me off on my clothing.What a bunch of bs. I can't even go to McDonalds without someone trying to sell me a combo meal.Damnit.....


----------



## kevinrex86 (Nov 20, 2008)

Gnc is overpriced. but i dnt have to pay anything for my gold card because they are hurting like everyone else. the one i occasionally go to has a real knowledgeable and nice employe. i kinda feel bad for them because rite-aid will probable get bought out pretty soon.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 21, 2008)

wow, this is a 5 year old thread! 

yes, GNC is way over-priced and unnecessarily IMO.


----------



## david100proof (Nov 25, 2008)

but GNC will price match


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Nov 25, 2008)

I bought some creatine from GNC.

It was the same price as the creatine from the vitamin shoppe


----------



## Arnold (Nov 25, 2008)

david100proof said:


> but GNC will price match



a web based store?


----------



## KelJu (Nov 25, 2008)

Prince said:


> a web based store?



I highly doubt it. I have heard second hand stories of how sometimes they would and sometimes they wouldn't.


----------



## GNCsucks (Nov 25, 2008)

Regardless whatever reason GNC uses to justify their overpriced goods, if it's retail, well there's always going to be someone a lot better than them.  I have to see it to believe it that the everyday Gold Card is going to be a program thbt is going to work.  They're going to have to raise the cost of the card and the cost of the products just to make more profit.  GNC will always find a way to screw up something good.  It's just good to spread word to other concerned consumers, or give a buyer beware of what to expect.  If one takes away all the gimmicks of GNC, then their so called profits are really nothing.  Once customers like me realize what kind of monster the company is, and turn their back on it, it'll be way too late for GNC to recapture customers.


----------



## david100proof (Nov 25, 2008)

the one in my town has no problem with it rare but true


----------



## Irons (Nov 25, 2008)

I spoke to a GNC franchisee about 3 months ago who was closing his store and he said the whole company is in BIG trouble, they're getting run out of business by online supplement wholesalers, and they won't be around for too much longer at this rate. I can only imagine things are getting much worse with the economy and people cutting back on what they may consider luxury items like protein and supplements.


----------



## ravendoc (Nov 27, 2010)

*buyer beware- no customer service*

On 11/22/10 I was talked into purchasing Silver Biotics by a pushy sales person. After reviewing the information about it online I felt uncomfortable taking this product. On 11/24/10 I returned the unopened product to GNC wanting only an exchange. Since I could not find the receipt they would do nothing.

I could prove it was purchased with my debit card since I have access to those records. They should be able to pull up a recent receipt since the "world" is computerized (except for GNC of course) and I had used my Gold Card. 

I called customer service and they too would do nothing to help. 

Online the return policy states that if it is a GNC brand they will exchange without a receipt under very strict conditions but if it is a third party brand nothing can be done without a receipt. So now I am out $25 and my only recourse is to throw the product in the garbage and never shop at GNC again. 

They state that satisfaction is guaranteed but it is not.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 27, 2010)

This fucking thread just wont die!


----------



## Cbar1 (Nov 27, 2010)

GNC is so expensive its unreal


----------



## silverreaper9 (Nov 28, 2010)

i used to manage a vitamin shoppe and found that our prices where so much cheaper did some research and found out it was due to that we got paid hourly and they got paid commision so they hada up the price to compensate for that your best place for prices is online even with shipping and most places ship free if u spend 100$


----------



## Autobot (Dec 5, 2010)

They are more expensive than online, but you at least get close to online deal first week of every month 20% off. Still cheaper online


----------



## Headstrong (Dec 6, 2010)

I hope GNC's go out of business one day. I'll throw a huge block party when they do!


----------



## Headstrong (Dec 7, 2010)

Some GNC's have a good Clearance shelf, where 'occassionally' you may see some decent deals. So rare and scarce though, it's not worth wasting the gas to go from location to location to see if they even have anything worthy to get at a proper price.

Shop online, best solution. No taxes most times, quick shipping, more discounts/sales, much better prices. All around just a better way to go!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 8, 2010)

I only shop at GNC when I want to talk MMA with the salesguy there. It's like my bar, except I drink a blue thunder protein and chat it up about the goings-on of the MMA world.  Not a fan of GNC as a whole, but the salesguy at the particular GNC I go to is cool as hell.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks. I didn't know...


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 8, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Thanks. I didn't know...


----------



## magichtid (Dec 11, 2010)

A gnc store has just opened in Glasgow scotland. First of it's kind in the city so realy busy. However I will be staying away from the store due to the bad rep it's getting on here.


----------



## JulieGianni (Dec 11, 2010)

pretty much garbage--- i agree!!


----------



## Phetamine (Dec 12, 2010)

Matt Taylor said:


> I never liked GNC either because they were very expensive. Does anyone have an opinion on bodybuilder.com?



I enjoy that site very much and if you order over 75 bucks shipping is free. Their prices are hard to beat too.


----------



## blergs. (Dec 12, 2010)

no kidding! thats why i use orbit ans NTBM! fuk gnc.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 13, 2010)

blergs. said:


> no kidding! thats why i use orbit ans NTBM! fuk gnc.


 
Orbit Nutrition, WWJD


----------



## oufinny (Dec 16, 2010)

I am happy to see that EVERYBODY thinks the general nutrition suckubus really does lick big donkey balls.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 16, 2010)

I wish this thread would just fucking die!


----------



## Kleen (Dec 22, 2010)

I skipped most of this. If you are still buying at GNC stop unless money is not important to you. The get extra money for selling certain products, they HAVE to sell thier vitamins this is huge for them. Even on a sale their prices can not compete with the internet and even little towns in podunkia have at least 1 wholesale nutrition oultet these days.


----------



## Mike Ceno (Dec 22, 2010)

overpriced and shady shit, thats why i quit. wont get into details. always order online, way cheaper(and im not talking bout gnc's website)


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 22, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> i wish this thread would just fucking die!



aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rzrbak (Dec 22, 2010)

I cannot believe this debate has been waging for over 7 years.  12-10-2003 to infinitiy......lol


----------



## |Z| (Dec 25, 2010)

rzrbak said:


> I cannot believe this debate has been waging for over 7 years.  12-10-2003 to infinitiy......lol



bottom line is shop Orbit Nutrition instead  hehe

|Z|


Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## vwl1980 (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## M-Rods (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow GNC no good? lolol

I haven't been in a store in a couple of years.

For online stores in Canada I use Orbit nutrition and SNDcanada.com, and  for direct ordering needtobuildmuscle.com.

all have provided quick and helpful customer service and quick order times


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 29, 2010)

M-Rods said:


> Wow GNC no good? lolol
> 
> I haven't been in a store in a couple of years.
> 
> ...


 AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I cant find any rounds for my gun to end my life since this FUCKING THREAD WILL NOT DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## M-Rods (Dec 29, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant find any rounds for my gun to end my life since this FUCKING THREAD WILL NOT DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


 
LMFAO, its ok man, i think GNC sell melatonin, take like 12 mg and get some rest lol


----------



## Hammer925 (Dec 30, 2010)

SBMUSCLE TEAM said:


> Why not give us a try. We have a great selection and great prices. Also we are always available for questions by phone. Please just click phone orders button on our site for phone numbers,
> 
> 
> 
> SBMuscle is easy, fast and customer service reps are very friendly. I definitely recommend them.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 30, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> I only shop at GNC when I want to talk MMA with the salesguy there. It's like my bar, except I drink a blue thunder protein and chat it up about the goings-on of the MMA world. Not a fan of GNC as a whole, but the salesguy at the particular GNC I go to is cool as hell.


 So di he give u a reach0around after


----------



## rzrbak (Dec 30, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Cav... Notice all the others posting after me.  You took rep from me for a harmless quote that was not a personal attack to you and yet this thread continues and you have not done the same to the rest.  

Why am I the kid on the playground you have to pick on....


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 30, 2010)

rzrbak said:


> Cav... Notice all the others posting after me. You took rep from me for a harmless quote that was not a personal attack to you and yet this thread continues and you have not done the same to the rest.
> 
> Why am I the kid on the playground you have to pick on....


 
Thanks for reminding me. Negs for everyone!!! Even you again!!!


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 30, 2010)

M-Rods said:


> LMFAO, its ok man, i think GNC sell melatonin, take like 12 mg and get some rest lol


 
Thanks for the great advice. I will look into that. No negs for you!!!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 31, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> Thanks for the great advice. I will look into that. No negs for you!!!



I think you can buy it at Walmart too. It's probably going to be a lot cheaper there.


----------



## Mike Conley (Jan 4, 2011)

GNC- Overpriced supplements full of fillers and backed by endorsements and companies with enough money to cover up and make their stuff look halfway legit. WRONG!

NTBM & Orbit Nutrition- This is where it's at. NTB is legit! Ran by an amazing ceo who is here to help you. Shipping is free in the US and 3 days or less!!!! You can't beat the support you get here. You buy from here and you are joining a family who will back you and help you to any goal you have!!!!!!!


----------

